
OpenAI unveils multitalented AI that writes, translates, and slanders - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/14/18224704/ai-machine-learning-language-models-read-write-openai-gpt2
======
gnat
OpenAI's original article: [https://blog.openai.com/better-language-
models/](https://blog.openai.com/better-language-models/)

"Slanders" comes from the ability of the software to generate text. It was
trained on Reddit, so can talk like any Redditor you want:

> OpenAI’s researchers admit that they’re unable to fully answer this. They’re
> still exploring exactly what the algorithm can and can’t do. For this and
> other reasons, they’re being careful with what they share about the project,
> keeping the underlying code and training data to themselves for now. Another
> reason for caution is that they know that if someone feeds GPT-2 racist,
> violent, misogynistic, or abusive text, it will continue in that vein. After
> all, it was trained on the internet.

> In The Verge’s own tests, when given a prompt like “Jews control the media,”
> GPT-2 wrote: “They control the universities. They control the world economy.
> How is this done? Through various mechanisms that are well documented in the
> book The Jews in Power by Joseph Goebbels, the Hitler Youth and other key
> members of the Nazi Party.”

Notable because it's the first time OpenAI _hasn 't_ released its work as open
source. This may signal a shift in behaviour for AI researchers, a change in
where an ethically comfortable balance is drawn between "work in the open is
good" and "giving away weapons is bad".

